# How come I can change my own thread titles?



## bob123 (Aug 2, 2013)

Whenever I double click a thread I can change the name of the title of the post. Im 99% sure Im not supposed to be able to do that, or is this forum designed to do that?

i.e. this thread

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/lu...-heavy-how-come-i-can-edit-my-own-titles.html


----------



## Fiction (Aug 2, 2013)

Everyone can do it, not sure how long for, but It stops after a few days, possibly the same length to edit comments/thread content.


----------



## Xaios (Aug 2, 2013)

Indeed. You lose the ability to edit a post/thread title after 48 hours.


----------



## bob123 (Aug 2, 2013)

Oh cool. I didn't know this was an actual feature  

Thanks guys!


----------

